# Please help with feeding amount... TOTW



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Both of my girls are about 5 months. Lily (Chi / Terrier mix) is 6.1lbs, Olive (chi) is 4.6lbs.

They are feed 3 times a day, 1/2 a cup total each of Taste of the wild Pacific Stream. In the morning I add a small spoon of canned pumpkin, a squirt of salmon oil and a pinch of nupro.

When they get treats they are always grain free (Natural balance, Fromm or totw kibble from the sample packs. Sometimes a baby carrot...)

Am I over or underfeeding them, or does this sound right? They don't seem to be over or under weight, but they always seem hungry, they'll eat none stop if I let them....

They seem to poop a lot.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmm from what i remember i used to feed dexter kibbles 1/4 a cup each mealtime, he got it 3 times a day. i actually used a feeder machine by LeBristo and it poured out that amount at a specific time everyday. i only use pumpkin for when he has poopy problems and not a daily thing but salmon oil is good  mmm baby carrots ~ the poop is probably from the pumpkin lol


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmmm maybe I'll cut out the pumpkin and see if that helps. Does half a cup a day seem enough??


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I feed my girls only 1/4 cup of kibble 2 x a day. They are 1 year old and 7.8 lbs and 4 lbs. It does seem like you are over feeding them, which I would think that's what's causing so much poop! My girls have a few treats throughout the day, salmon oil, glucosamine and MSM, Ester C, and missing link every day too. I do canned pumpkin when they have bathroom issues.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I stopped adding pumpkin and also went from 1/2 a day to 1/4. So far so good, seems like there is much less poop. I do feel like they are constantly hungry though I'm sure they are eating enough, but I think they would eat none stop if I let them.

I give them a few treats throughout the day and if I'm working on training I use the TOTW kibble from the sample bags, but I try not to overdue the treats, even thought the treats I give them are all grain-free.

I'm also thinking of cutting down the salmon oil and nupro to a few times a week instead of once a day. Is this a good idea? Will they still get the benefits from it? They are eating the TOTW pacific stream so they should be getting fish oil from that too....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so glad! chis are known to be able to get fatty more easily. some of them know when to stop eatin and some just keep munchin away....kinda like us humans lmaooo :3 i think its ok to give the nupro and salmon oil once a day since it benefits them with omegas. totw fish....ohhhh boy lol wonder if their farts will smell nummy hehehe :albino:


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> totw fish....ohhhh boy lol wonder if their farts will smell nummy hehehe :albino:


HAHAHA luckily they are almost fart free on TOTW (their stinky fish breath is another story...lol)

Lily had really bad gas when they were on Wellness puppy, she also had bad tear stains too. Since switching to TOTW things have been a lot better!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I would say that if they are between 3-5 pounds around 1 cup a day. If they are under that (which I doubt unless they are teacup, not standard) then I would guess that a half a cup a day would be good.

But it sounds like you're feeding about the right amount.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't worry with puppies at all, I say up to 7 months let them eat all they want. 
After that start paying attention to your portions, 7 months and up 2 meals per day 
will suffice, or 3 tiny ones, whatever is more convenient. And don't cut out the pumpkin 
and oils, they are great for your pups fur and digestion! I suggest giving them every second day.


----------

